# Nachträglich Treiber in Windows Image integrieren



## GalaxyWarrior (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Image von einem Windows 2000 Server bei dem die Hardware momentan etwas streikt. Nun habe ich hier zwar einen neuen Rechner stehen, aber da ist ein anderer Raid Controller drin. Leider gibt es onboard keine IDE Anschlüsse sondern nur einen SCSI Raid Anschluss.
Da vermute ich dass die Raid Treiber fehlen und das Image deshalb nicht booten kann. Gibt es Tools mit denen man in ein Image Treiber einbinden kann so wie mit NLITE bei Boot CD's

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2008)

Bis einschliesslich XP fehlten bei Windows relativ viele SATA-Treiber, Raid gabs da glaub ich so gut wie noch garkeine. 

Du hast das Betriebssystem schon auf der Platte? Wenn du es neu installieren willst musst du dir aus dem Internet den entsprechenden Treiber runterladen, auf eine Diskette packen um bei Start der Installation den Treiber von Diskette einspielen (unter XP ging das beim Startbereich von der BootCD mit , wie das bei Win2000 aussieht weiss ich leider nicht). Danach kannst du, sofern der Treiber passt ganz normal installieren.
Wenn das System schon auf der Platte ist, koennte das ganze evtl mit der normalen Start-CD funktionieren, wenn du da die Moeglichkeit hast, wenn er alles fuer die Installation zusammen traegt dort den Treiber einzuspielen per Diskette (wie oben mit F-Taste) und danach statt zu installen das System von Platte zu booten. Wie gesagt, bei 2terem bin ich mir alles andere als sicher, zu der Massnahme musste ich bisweilen auch nie greifen.


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (15. Februar 2008)

Ja, ist schon auf Platte, bzw in ner True Image Datei vorhanden. Neuinstallation ist nicht das Problem, es wäre auch schon ein laufendes Windows auf dem neuen Rechner drauf, aber es ging mir darum die Software und vorallem die Datenbanken nicht neu Einrichten zu müssen. Das dauert bei ein paar Programmen doch etwas länger. 
Ich schau mal ob es mit einspielen über die Boot CD und dann von Festplatte booten klappt.

Gruß GalaxyWarrior


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Februar 2008)

Hallo 

Es gibt da das Programm nlite (für Vista vlite) welches sich ausgezeichnet eignet um CDs für Windows zu erstellen. Zum integrieren von Treibern, Software und Updates halt.

nliteos.com


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (15. Februar 2008)

Wie gesagt, neuinstallation wäre kein Problem, da habe ich auch ne CD mit integrierten Treibern gebaut für den Server, aber ich will ja das System vom Image gerne nutzen


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Februar 2008)

Und dein Problem ist dann namentlich was genau?


----------



## GalaxyWarrior (15. Februar 2008)

Das ich die Treiber gerne in dem Festplattenimage und nicht auf ner Windows Boot CD hätte.
Ich will ja gerade nicht neu installieren sondern die alte Platte zurück spiegeln.


----------



## Raubkopierer (15. Februar 2008)

Image booten und darin die Treiber installieren?


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist halt das, das wenn Windows keinen Controller-Treiber für den Laufwerks Controller hat, es auch nicht booten kann.

Glaube nicht das es geht den Treiber darin zu installieren.
Ne möglichkeit wäre höchstens das du den Treiber dort in nem Ordner ablegst, und Windows in dann möglicherweise automatisch findet. Dabei ist natürlich das Problem das du da erst einmal in dein System kommen musst, damit dieses dann den Treiber installieren kann.
Was durch den Punkt ganz am Anfang wohl nicht geht....


----------



## olqs (18. Februar 2008)

Du kannst dich mal bei Acronis umsehen und dort nach dem "Universal Restore" Modul umsehen.

Mit dem kann man in einem Betriebssystem Image die Treiber durch generische austauschen lassen. Damit solltest du booten und nach dem Boot ins System die passenden Treiber installieren können.


----------

